# thunar-archive-plugin: "Kein unterstützter Archivmanager...

## sprittwicht

...gefunden."

Ark ist installiert, nach zusätzlicher Installation von file-roller tut sich trotzdem nichts. Manuelles update-desktop-database hat auch nichts gebracht.

Was ist kaputt?

----------

## kurisu

Ich habe seitdem Gnome 3.12 stable ist ein sehr ähnliches Problem, das bereits bekannt ist. Siehe Bug #518180.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hatte damit auch so meine Probleme weiß aber nicht mehr genau ob es bei mir das gleiche war.

Habe bei mir "app-arch/engrampa" installiert und die Datei 

```
/usr/libexec/thunar-archive-plugin/engrampa.tap
```

 angelegt. Der Inhalt der Datei:

```

#!/bin/sh

#

# vi:set et ai sw=2 sts=2 ts=2:

# -

# file-roller.tap - Wrapper script to create and extract archive files

#                   in Thunar, via the thunar-archive-plugin, using the

#                   file-roller archive manager.

#

# Copyright (c) 2006 Benedikt Meurer <benny@xfce.org>

# Copyright (c) 2011 Jannis Pohlmann <jannis@xfce.org>

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or 

# modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as

# published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of 

# the License, or (at your option) any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the 

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public 

# License along with this program; if not, write to the Free 

# Software Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin Street, Fifth Floor,

# Boston, MA 02110-1301, USA.

# determine the action and the folder, $@ then contains only the files

action=$1; shift;

folder=$1; shift;

# check the action

case $action in

create)

    exec engrampa "--default-dir=$folder" --add "$@"

    ;;

extract-here)

    exec engrampa "--extract-to=$(pwd)" --extract-here --force "$@"

    ;;

extract-to)

    exec engrampa "--default-dir=$folder" --extract "$@"

    ;;

*)

    echo "Unsupported action '$action'" >&2

    exit 1

esac
```

 Und nun benutze ich halt engrampa und es funktioniert hervorragend.

MfG

----------

